
Study Shows One Overheated Laptop Battery Could Down an Airliner - Leary
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-08-01/study-shows-one-overheated-laptop-battery-could-down-an-airliner
======
394549
> The FAA tests found that the anti-fire halon gas installed in airline cargo
> areas wouldn’t extinguish a lithium battery fire, but it prevents the blaze
> from spreading to adjacent material such as cardboard or clothing.

Is halon toxic or used in high enough concentrations to cause suffocation? I
know sometimes people transport large pets in airplane cargo holds, and I'm
wondering if they'd be safe or not.

------
t0mbstone
It boggles my mind that we still haven't figured out a good consumer battery
technology that isn't flammable.

